# My "new" western



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

Well I finally got my western unimount 6.5 installed lastnite...only 8 hrs...lol, but its on and works great. Just need to get my small winter tires on and Ill be all set, its a little high due to the 33's and 3" lift, but happy and cant wait for the snow.


----------



## Curro (Nov 28, 2011)

Looking good man!


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

Outstanding setup


----------



## aje3721 (Dec 27, 2009)

Sweeeeeet! I have the same set up on a YJ and am considering switching it over to a TJ. How does your angle with the lift? I had issues with it digging in on the YJ with about an inch (stiffer stock springs) and 235/75-15s so I had to make brackets to lower the a Frame.


----------



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

Right now at full angle one edge is off the ground a little. Once i go to the smaller tires it should be fine. I also might add a little more chain. But it still works good now. Plowed a little this morn.


----------



## aje3721 (Dec 27, 2009)

Excellent. The chain should help hooking up. I still would like to get away from the A Frame angle. Mine was about 1 1/2" off the ground at full angle which was high enough to miss quite a bit. I had old Meyer products that had enough play in the center bolt that the A Frame could have some angle. Western's manual says that the connection point for the A Frame should be around 10" off the ground for a YJ! That's crazy! The plow mount would be hitting man hole covers at that point. Did you download the .pdf instructions and manual for your mount and plow or, if you already have it, who high does it want your mount to be off the ground. Stuff I would like to know before going to a TJ with the Uni Mount.


----------



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

I downloaded the manual. But only for the right mounting hardware. And some wire diagrams. Ill look when home and tell you


----------



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

Here is a plow up shot, not too much sag.


----------



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

im still looking for a tj western unimount mount for the truckside and wiring in the nj area let me know


----------



## micklock (Jan 6, 2008)

didnt check the date of original posst:laughing:


----------



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

Update....just scored a free hard top from my neighbor who just traded her tj in for a jk....cant beat that. Ill actually have a rear window now....its been about 4 years since I had a rear window....and a defrost and wiper...wow, Im big pimpin now.....


----------

